# black screen when I closed a playing youtube video on firefox 90.



## Gridsah (Jul 29, 2021)

hello, I am new to freebsd.
I installed freebsd 13 on my ThinkCentre m93p with i5-4590T, 16G ram and an intel ssd. That works fine on installing setps.
And then I installed xorg, slim, xfce and drm-kmod firefox mpv by pkg.

pkg install xorg slim xfce drm-kmod firefox mpv

Below is the situation that I haven't connect the dp port to my screen.


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Analog 3.1)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

Below is the situation that I have connected the dp port to my screen.


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Front Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Realtek ALC283 (Rear Analog Mic)> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

Below is my rc.conf file


```
# cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="m93p"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"

dbus_enable="yes"
hald_enable="yes"
slim_enable="yes"
sound_load="yes"
snd_hda_load="yes"
kld_list="i915kms"
```

My question is:

I opened a youtube video and firefox worked fine but no voice. I can drag the video progress bar as I want. Everything is ok but voice.

Then I executed sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0 and refresh youtube page. Now I got voice.

But when I drag the video progress bar once, my screen became black (blink once) and later I got the right position of the video. The screen became totally black when I drag the progress bar twice, no came back.

When I opend a youtube video, started to play, and then close the page, I got screen blacked and no came back.

I used mpv to play a mp4 video and then got the same performance with youtube page.

So, what should I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2021)

Gridsah said:


> ```
> sound_load="yes"
> snd_hda_load="yes"
> ```


Remove these two. They belong in /boot/loader.conf. But you don't need to load them anyway. Both sound(4) and snd_hda(4) are already built-in with the GENERIC kernel so they don't need to be loaded.


----------



## Gridsah (Jul 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Remove these two. They belong in /boot/loader.conf. But you don't need to load them anyway. Both sound(4) and snd_hda(4) are already built-in with the GENERIC kernel so they don't need to be loaded.


Thank you for reminding me. I removed the two lines, but the problem is still here.

I guess the screen blink and blacked screen may caused by Realtek ALC283 driver or intel HD4400 (i915) driver?

Realtek ALC283 is my default audio out device, but I am sure no voice out from it. After I selected Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch) as my voice out device, the screen problem happned.


----------



## the3ajm (Jul 31, 2021)

Have you tried switching to an older video driver i915kms that comes with the kernel? Looks like you might be using the newer one.


----------



## fbsd_ (Aug 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Remove these two. They belong in /boot/loader.conf. But you don't need to load them anyway. Both sound(4) and snd_hda(4) are already built-in with the GENERIC kernel so they don't need to be loaded.


Yea as SirDice told me before, you need to add anything that contains 'load' to /boot/loader.conf


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 7, 2021)

Gridsah said:


> … Firefox … After I selected Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch) as my voice out device, the screen problem happned.



Maybe irrelevant, but try `media.cubeb.backend` `oss`

<https://www.freshports.org/www/firefox/#message>


----------

